# looking for cheap vets or good vets for vaccination for dogs



## mutchlost (Mar 4, 2011)

*looking for either cheap vet or good vet to vaccinate my two half staff/husky pups in the western sydney area.*


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 4, 2011)

A vet being cheap doesn't mean they aren't any good. The price has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 4, 2011)

Animal welfare places do them a bit cheaper I think


----------

